# Book Cliffs Bear Hunt



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I had 5 or 6 points and have been wanting to draw a bear tag in the Wasatch unit near where I live But this year I put the Book Cliffs pursuit tag as my second choice and drew out. Truthfully, I put it as my second choice on a whim because I was rushing to put in my application. Now I am trying to decide whether I should turn it back in and wait until I draw a Wasatch tag that I can run some bait and use my bow. Does anyone have any recommendations for guides with hounds that hunt the Book Cliffs? I haven't ever hunted big game behind dogs. Has anyone hunted this unit behind hounds?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

It’s my understanding you can’t kill on a pursuit tag. It’s generally for houndsman to run their dogs and chase bears catch em and then walk away letting the bear go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*It’s my understanding you can’t kill on a pursuit tag. It’s generally for houndsman to run their dogs and chase bears catch em and then walk away letting the bear go.*

Exactly the truth. *YES, *Call the F&G and tell them what you did and to see if you get your points back. (I'd think you would) Unless you want to spend a few grand, get a pack of hounds and begin chasing bear.


----------



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

A pursuit permit is strictly for running bear with dogs, not killing. The San Juan, La Sal, and book cliffs are draw tags only in the summer just to pursue.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

If the Bear has an ‘accident’ and dies while you are pursuing him at least you saved a ton of deer.
Hopefully a few Cougars get in the way while you are pursuing your Bear.
Thank you!


----------

